# Who on here has killed a bear



## Dana Young (Jul 24, 2014)

on their on or have you only been on guided hunts?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 24, 2014)

Me, solo.


----------



## Dana Young (Jul 24, 2014)

3 could have killed way more by myself no guides


----------



## Hammer Spank (Jul 24, 2014)

This will be my third year hunting them in ga. I only bowhunt them but killed one last year and hit one the year before but lost it due to a poor shoulder shot. Previous to that, i have killed several in canada in areas where they let us do our own baiting and stand hanging.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jul 24, 2014)

Yep, no guide here


----------



## Low Gap (Jul 24, 2014)

*Bear kill*

Killed one at Swallow Creek alone


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Jul 24, 2014)

*dad*

my dad killed a bear on a guided hunt.
He was only planning on bear hunting once, and it was a 5-hour drive and a week-long camping trip to the hunting area, so he decided to be part of a small group of hunters with a professional guide.

They all saw bear, and all but one guy bagged bears. My dad got a 200-pound black bear, but another guy bagged a 500 pound beast of an old bear.

It was a wise decision to go on a guided hunt.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 24, 2014)

Me, myself and I.


----------



## Wire Nut (Jul 24, 2014)

all alone


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jul 24, 2014)

4 and no one seems to be available to help drag either.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Jul 25, 2014)

I have not, I would like to kill one with my bow, but I want a decent bear. Atleast 180 or so. I have passed on a small one or two. The one I had the best shot on 5 yds was only a 125 or so but it was also during the week. Hard to round up help during the week. Plus I have never skinned one and would need to find someone that has a clue of what they are doing.


----------



## Timberman (Jul 25, 2014)

Killed one in Oconee county sc dogging. Shot some in canada those don't really count


----------



## gcs (Jul 25, 2014)

I have killed a few bears, all on my own.. Kinda wished it was a guided hunt, so they could have gotten them out of the woods lol.


----------



## andlan17 (Jul 25, 2014)

i killed one on cohutta wma several years ago


----------



## The mtn man (Jul 25, 2014)

Have killed a few all treed by hounds with others with me of course


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 25, 2014)

Never have but I want to.

Are they good eats?


----------



## Dana Young (Jul 25, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Never have but I want to.
> 
> Are they good eats?



some like them i have ate them when they wern't very good and again when they are. Lets put it this way I won't go out of my way to eat one or kill one for myself to eat but if someone wants one to eat and it's not to hard to get out I will kill them one or two if I can.

Now get out there and kill you one they are everywhere in these mtns


----------



## Bucky T (Jul 25, 2014)

Not yet.  Last year was my first time hunting them.  Came pretty close.  Made a good stalk on a 150-200lber in a black gum tree.

Probably would have gotten him if I would have been shooting my compound, but I was using traditional gear.  It was a great hunt and I had a fantastic time!!!  

Looking forward to this season!


----------



## goshenmountainman (Jul 25, 2014)

Killed five while bowhunting deer, never been on a guided hunt of any kind. Never hunted specifically for bear but they always seem to shuffle by me. Have passed alot of them up because of places to hard to get them out.


----------



## NorthGaHunter (Jul 25, 2014)

NorthGaBowhunter said:


> I have not, I would like to kill one with my bow, but I want a decent bear. Atleast 180 or so. I have passed on a small one or two. The one I had the best shot on 5 yds was only a 125 or so but it was also during the week. Hard to round up help during the week. Plus I have never skinned one and would need to find someone that has a clue of what they are doing.



Dude you have my number!!!!!!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 25, 2014)

Yes. They are nasty critters.


----------



## josh chatham (Jul 25, 2014)

i have too.... all by myself.  killed 5 but let em go now for the most part


----------



## JWilson (Jul 25, 2014)

3 no guide here


----------



## nx95240 (Jul 25, 2014)

Dana Young said:


> some like them i have ate them when they wern't very good and again when they are. Lets put it this way I won't go out of my way to eat one or kill one for myself to eat but if someone wants one to eat and it's not to hard to get out I will kill them one or two if I can.
> 
> Now get out there and kill you one they are everywhere in these mtns



wee need to go this yr ?


----------



## dgmeadows (Jul 25, 2014)

No guides, no bait.  Just been bow hunting in North GA for last 5 years.  Shot a Boo Boo (legal, over 80#) two years ago.  First bear I ever saw in the woods, so I did not know how to judge size.  Had a bigger one in front of me last year, but I waited for the broadside shot that never happened.  I will be back after Yogi again this fall.


----------



## Budda (Jul 25, 2014)

I kilt many a bear.  Some over bait, some with hounds, some while stand hunting, a few while spot and stalk and even trapped one in Maine one time.  That was different.  Anyway.  I hunted wit a guide over bait in Maine and hunted in Alberta with a guide but that was the only times i hunted wit a guide.


----------



## bowbuck (Jul 25, 2014)

Have killed one in Habersham and one in White. Have passed a dozen or so either because I had already killed one when the limit was one or because I didnt want to fool with em.  I would shoot another one if it was small enough to eat good (100 pds or so) or big enough to have a shoulder mount done ( 300 pds or so for me). I have no use for a 225 pd bear a mile from the truck in the places I hunt alot on CNF.


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Jul 26, 2014)

I got a 150 pounder hunting stalking with a bow in White County a few years ago.  Holding out for a big one now.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jul 26, 2014)

Flying solo here. Only one for me. And hey Tree Cutter,, you have my number man! You know I'm down to drag! Or......quarter and pack, as is usually the case for me.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Jul 27, 2014)

NorthGaHunter said:


> Dude you have my number!!!!!!



You might get that call, you won,t answer after dark during the week


----------



## bigelow (Jul 27, 2014)

Solo as well. By chance while deer hunting.


----------



## NorthGaHunter (Jul 28, 2014)

NorthGaBowhunter said:


> You might get that call, you won,t answer after dark during the week



Just leave a message.  If I can help drag I will and help skinning one should be no problem.  If it's late in the evening...assuming I was not around for the drag...just stick it in the cooler and we will take care of it the next day!  Just start a seem across the chest and partly down the inside of each leg before gutting so your seams will all line up.  Of course if it's a rug, it does not matter so much but might as well start it correctly from the start.

And of course get the thing gutted as soon as possible...don't do like so many and drive around for hours with the guts still in it!!!!


----------



## rvick (Jul 28, 2014)

killed one stalking in the Okefenokee about 30 year ago, no guide


----------



## Hunter454 (Jul 28, 2014)

Haven't killed one but plan on trying again this year, have a baby due in September so I will probably have to try gun season this year


----------



## Goat (Jul 28, 2014)

Yup. On my own. And got it out on my own.


----------



## Spooner (Jul 28, 2014)

*One Bear with my Bow*

I've killed one 250# Boar back in 2008 on a public land WMA bow hunt by myself. The Game Warden helped me out with a few tips. And you can call the DNR office and talk to a biologist and they'll try to help you to. I was specifically hunting bear ,scouted 3 days and got lucky and was successful in only 2 days of hunting them. I saw him the week before and joked with my co-workers that I was going to shoot him and he was going to run down hill to the truck. He did just that but ran about 80 yards to far and into a creek in a mountain laurel thicket. A couple of guys that were scouting for a future deer hunt helped me load him on a deer cart and into the back of the truck in 10 minutes-no dragging. I said I'll never shoot another one because it won't ever be that easy again. I called my taxidermist and he said to bring it to him whole and he would skin it for me.  The bear rug turned out great. I was in a climber about 10' off the ground and shot him at 12 yards, an adrenaline pumper bow hunt for sure. The funny thing was a couple of hunting club buddies were joking with me about trying to kill a bear with my bow instead of hunting with them the next weekend. I called them and they still can't believe it. Now if I can do it , anybody can. So get up early Saturday morning and go find where those white oak acorns are loaded down and you to can have a hunt of a lifetime on public land in North Georgia.


----------



## robert carter (Jul 28, 2014)

Hopefully this will be the year for me. will be my first time after a north ga. Bear. as far as size goes big or small, legal is all I`m after.


----------



## D'Riverrat (Jul 31, 2014)

Got my first one last year stalking CNF. Solo 3 miles from the truck. Hardest hunting day of my life. Next time I will be closer to the truck and have some help or I will pass. Good eating thou.


----------



## ospreydog (Jul 31, 2014)

Where's Brent Thomas?


----------



## Ajohnson0587 (Jul 31, 2014)

Killed one on Cohutta 2yrs ago but couldn't find it ( didn't drop any blood and it was a pass through shot) it ran down into a huge gorge and I stumbled upon it 2 days later. Coyotes had got to him and he was spoiled as well. He was probably between 200-225.

It was a unguided hunt


----------



## Killinstuff (Aug 1, 2014)

I love bear hunting and have a killed a number of them. Have to use a guide in Canada but I spot and stalk with a longbow and for the most part the outfitters let me do my own thing. I've hunted over bait 7 or 8 times in Quebec and Ontario but never killed one that way. Being on the ground sneaking up on a big bear is where its at for me. Tree stand shooting deer just don't compare. And bear meat is awesome. I have a roast coming out of the brine and into the smoker in a few hours. Yum.  Be down in north Ga in September trying to sneak up on another.


----------



## 500 S&W (Aug 2, 2014)

I have! Idaho with Table Mountain Outfitters. Great trip and wonderful people.


----------



## Blueridge (Aug 3, 2014)

I have
One in North Ga. One in Quebec this past June .


----------



## ripplerider (Aug 4, 2014)

I,ve killed 2 locally. First was a long solo drag. Ranger 374 helped with the second easy drag (thanks again Howard).


----------



## benosmose (Sep 9, 2014)

A couple but hoping for a big one this year


----------



## Resica (Sep 15, 2014)

Killed one up here in Pa. years back. Haven't carried a gun on a bear hunt since.


----------



## BigD1Br (Sep 15, 2014)

Never killed one, but caught a huge one on trailcam after hogs were no longer showing up on there. Hope to get him this season.


----------



## Coon Dog (Sep 16, 2014)

*Bear*

Killed 4 all with bow 3 on Chattahoochee Wma all 3 of them we're sows old big boy number 4 was shot in Rabun co around lake burton at 407 ibs no scouting help could of shot many more but don't care to I run some up trees and watch them some I video and some run off either way I hope everyone shoots one way to many


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 16, 2014)

Coon Dog said:


> Killed 4 all with bow 3 on Chattahoochee Wma all 3 of them we're sows old big boy number 4 was shot in Rabun co around lake burton at 407 ibs no scouting help could of shot many more but don't care to I run some up trees and watch them some I video and some run off either way I hope everyone shoots one way to many



Long time no see CD, hope things are going well.


----------



## Coon Dog (Sep 16, 2014)

*I here ya*

Been around looking just not posting replays hope you and family doing well


----------



## trepej2 (Sep 20, 2014)

Killed my first this past Monday mornin at cohutta wma


----------



## Etoncathunter (Sep 20, 2014)

grats


----------



## mcarge (Nov 23, 2014)

2007 Canada, well worth the trip. Been twice killed two spring bears over 6ft and 300 pounds. I imagine I could bow hunt my whole life in Georgia and never have those shots. I will be back when time and $ affords.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Nov 23, 2014)

mcarge said:


> 2007 Canada, well worth the trip. Been twice killed two spring bears over 6ft and 300 pounds. I imagine I could bow hunt my whole life in Georgia and never have those shots. I will be back when time and $ affords.




Congrats.  Keep going to Canada.  We don't have any bears here.


----------



## Bkeepr (Nov 26, 2014)

I missed one...at 15 feet!  Had the scope dialed up.  Plus I was a-sceert.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 26, 2014)

I let one about a 100lbs walk the other day.


----------



## mcarge (Nov 30, 2014)

Hammer Spank said:


> Congrats.  Keep going to Canada.  We don't have any bears here.



Thanks. I have seen a few in Rabun County but nothing I  would want to shoot.


----------

